# Plywood



## Mak (Jan 15, 2007)

Lowes has a rather interesting plywood that is called Blondewood Hardwood Plywood. Seems to have many more layers or plys than even their hardwood (oak, birch). Has anyone used this stuff? Not much about it on the web. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Lee (Dec 22, 2006)

*Ply*

HI Mak,
I'm guessing it's 3/4" plywood that your'e talking about.
If so, it's probably the same as Sanply at HD. Runs about $30.00 a sheet, and has nine ply (as I remember). We often use this in our projects, even the high end stuff, in areas that aren't seen.

It's also what we use to demonstrate the ezee-feed system at woodworking shows, and are able to rip 8' long strips from it measuring less than 1/32" thick, without it falling apart.

It's good stuff. :thumbsup:

Have fun,
Lee


----------



## Mak (Jan 15, 2007)

*Lee*

Thanks for the response, so Lowes actually sells something of value???
That is good to know as I am looking for products for the kitchen cabinets and that looks like it would hold up (sides and backs etc). Will go with solid either birch or oak for stuff seen...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

i haven't seen it but I'm guessing it's Baltic Birch with a fancy name.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

i haven't seen it but I'm guessing it's Baltic Birch.


----------



## Mak (Jan 15, 2007)

Texas Timbers,
It does not seem to be the grade of Baltic birch as that usually only comes in 5 x 5 sheets and this stuff is 4 x 8. Bought a sheet of 1/2 for the drawers on my project for a little over $21.00 and it cuts real good with little tear out. As Lee stated the 3/4 is around $30.00. Seems to be rather soft thought - not sure what it is. I rounded the upper edges of the drawers with a round over bit and there seems to be little to no voids. Not bad - then again what the he!! do I know. Just starting.


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

hmm, what trees grow in China? Not sure, but seems like all of the H.D. and Lowes stuff is coming from there (at least that was the name stamped on the side). Have bought a couple of sheets from H.D. and they seem to warp real easily. As matter of fact just got another sheet and it's already shot.


----------



## Mak (Jan 15, 2007)

*dwright*

I did not see anything close to this at the HD. A lot of HD sheet goods are from china. This stuff from Lowes has 9 plys in 1/2". Not sure on the 3/4.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

i never could get used to the 5 x5:no: I still have some and will use it because I love the quality.
Now you are probably right, but I will pass on "what i was told" even though that can be dangerous. Our local Foxworth Galbraith used to order it for me before they went out of business last month. the last time I ordered some which has been a couple of years ago, the maganer told me he could get it in 4 x 8 sheets.
i have never seen any so I won't say I know it is made in 4 x 8 sheets.
Maybe their was enough demnad that they started makig it. i would like to know for sure either way though.
The quality is awesome.


----------



## Lee (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi Mak, 
The stuff from HD comes in 3/4" only, as far as I know. Obviously no good for drawers, and as Darren said, it does warp. When we use it, it gets cut and installed rather quickly, so the chance of it warping isn't a problem. It definitely is not cabinet quality plywood, but at 30.00 a sheet, it has a lot of uses.

For example, the home bar we just finished has a triangular cabinet that is dead space, not accessable or seen. To use cabinet grade plywood on this would be nuts.

I guess I have to go to Lowes to check out the stuff your talking about.

I'd like to find an alternative to the Maple Apple ply I mentioned, as that stuff is $100.00 a sheet for 1/2" WHOLESALE.


----------

